# Maus/mauspad für csgo



## z4x (11. Juli 2014)

*Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Ich möchte mir einen maus und ein maus pad für csgo kaufen, insgesamt möchte ich so 50 Euro ausgeben. Aber ich bin beim Preis noch unsicher.

Das habe ich auf esl.eu gefunden :


eSport Hamster*ist für euch in den Saturn gegangen und hat Gaming-Mäuse und Mousepads getestet.

Mäuse:

Platz 1: Roccat kone pure
http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Mice/ROCCAT-Kone-P...

Platz 2: SteelSeries Sensei [RAW]
http://steelseries.com/de/products/mice/steelseries-sens...

Mousepads:

Platz 1: Roccat Taito | Mid-Size 3mm
http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Mousepads/ROCCAT-T...

Platz 2: Steelseries | NP+
http://steelseries.com/de/products/surfaces/steelseries-np

--*

Sind die gut bzw.kann mir jemand was besseres empfehlen.


----------



## criss vaughn (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Hi,

geht es dir ausschließlich um CSGO? Wie viel Geld möchtest du ausgeben?

Ich nutze eine Roccat Kone XTD Max in Kombination mit einem Steelseries-Pad und bin damit sehr zufrieden, egal ob CSGO/BF4/Titanfall oder z.B. DIII/SCII.

Mäuse und Mauspads sind generell sehr vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängig und schwierig zu empfehlen. Dies fängt schon bei den Mauspad-Materialien an: Stoff, Gummi, Aluminium etc. + verschiedene Beschichtungen. Gute Allrounder wären bei den Pads das Roccat Sense oder das Razer Goliathus. Falls du auf Alu stehst, kannst du dir auch mal das Roccat Alumic Double-Sided Pad ansehen, wobei es mir technisch gar nicht zu sagt und auch das Geld nicht Wert wäre.

Bei den Mäusen wäre z.B. noch die Razer Deathadder zu empfehlen, da mehr als gute Technik und passendes P/L-Verhältnis. Wenn du mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest, kannst du dir auch einmal die Razer Ouroboros ansehen. Auch sehr gut weg gekommen ist in den letzten Tests die neue Logitech G502 Proteus Core mit ihrem vielfach gelobten 12k DPI-Sensor, inkl. Gewichts- und Schwerpunktanpassung/-verlagerung - du hast die Wahl


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Die hier sind alle gut:
Zowie EC1 eVo Pro Gaming Mouse schwarz, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Zowie EC2 eVo Pro Gaming Mouse schwarz, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (is die Gleiche, die ec2 ist kleiner)
Zowie FK1, USB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Roccat Kone Pure Optical, USB (ROC-11-710) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mionix NAOS 7000 Scroll-Rad, PC-Maus, PC: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Mionix MX-AVIOR-7000 Gaming-Maus: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Logitech G400s Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-003425) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Logitech G502 Proteus Core Gaming Mouse, USB (910-004075/910-004076) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SteelSeries Kana V2 Optical Gaming Mouse schwarz, USB (62261) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SteelSeries Rival, USB (62271) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zum Mauspad:
SteelSeries QcK+ Counterstrike Global Offensive (67259) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## z4x (11. Juli 2014)

Ich weiß leider nicht wie viel man bei Mäusen ausgeben muss, deswegen kann ich keine genaue Summe "angeben".

Momentan habe ich eine 20€ Maus und kein mauspad (uRage evo), werde ich dadurch das ich mir nun eine 60€ Maus kaufe "treffsichere" und bringt das dann auch wirklich was? Ich hatte bisher nie eine teure Maus/ mauspad etc deswegen hab ich da kaum Erfahrungen. 

Am meisten spricht mich die Razer deathadder bei den Mäusen an, da ein Freund von mir die auch hat und zufrieden damit ist. Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit der gemacht?

Ich spiele größten teils cs go aber natürlich auch andere Spiele, noch bf4 day Z ein paar strategiespiele etc. Aber da hatte ich besjetzt auch mit meiner Maus keine Probleme, also soll sie hauptsächlich für csgo sein.

(Schreib gleich noch was zu den pads)


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Keine Ahnung, ob Razer wieder etwas besser ist. Eine Zeit lang haben sie qualitativ ziemlich nachgelassen, was Peripherie angeht. Wie die neueren Modelle sind...


----------



## z4x (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

okay wenn das so ist... 

Mich spricht noch die SteelSeries Rival an, vll hat dazu jemand erfahrungen gemacht? passt mir auch preislich relativ gut

bei mauspads hab ich noch weniger ahnung von, aber ich denke mal das SteelSeries QcK Counterstrike Global Offensive wäre dann wohl eine gute wahl? auch wegen dem selben hersteller?


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Optische Sensoren haben manchmal Probleme mit Oberflächen wie Glas, poliertem Holz etc. Ausserdem haben optische Sensoren in der Regel eine etwas höhere Lift-Off-Distanz (Enfernung vom Tisch, bis der Sensor nicht mehr "greift"). Dafür haben sie andere Vorteile gegenüber Lasermäusen (z.B. keine technikbedingte Mausbeschleunigung).


Was für ein Mauspad du genau benutzt, ist eigentlich relativ egal, solange es für dich angenehm ist.
Das QcK wird hier einfach des Öfteren empfohlen weil's tut, was man von ihm will, qualitativ ok und nicht so teuer ist.
Ich benutze zum Beispiel eine Hartplastikmatte für 5€ und habe keine  Probleme damit. Hab mir auch mal das QcK+ bestellt, das kommt aber  erst nächste Woche an und ich kann folglich noch nichts dazu sagen.



Ich selber benutze eine G400s@800CPI, mit der ich bis jetzt hoch zufrieden bin. Sie könnte etwas leichter sein, störend isses aber noch nicht.


----------



## z4x (11. Juli 2014)

Also ist demnach wenn ich ein mauspad benutze die Maus mit optischem Sensor im Vorteil? 

Ich glaub ich werde das mauspad und die Maus mal bestellen und falls ich garnichtit zurechtkomme, was ich nicht glaube, hält zurückschicken.... 

Aber Ich denke das wird schon passen.


----------



## crae (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Guten Abend

Wenn du auf Stoffpads stehst (sind etwas wiederspenstiger im Vergleich zu hardpads, die glatter sind) kann ich dir bedenkenlos das qck+ empfehlen. 1-2 Wochen gewöhnt man sich dran, dann aimt man TOP. Falls du Plastikpads bevorzugst würde ich mich an deiner Stelle bei Roccat umsehen, gibt da viele brauchbare (zb Roccat Sense 2mm High Precision Gaming Mauspad, chrome: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör ...das hatte ich mal). 

Maus würde ich entweder klassisch auf Logitech gehen. Sprich ne mx518, wenn du eine findest oder gleich ne g500. Die sind einsame Klasse. Viele lieben auch die Deathadder, aber bei Razer immer vorher testen, damit kommt nicht jeder klar. Und nicht zuletzt ist die XTD auch empfehlenswert, hat ein Clanmate von mir. Er hatte vorher die Kone+ und war damit schon zufrieden, die XTD ist im Prinzip nix anderes - nur die Fehler sind behoben (Doppelklicken, Mausrad geht nicht, ....). 

Optisch oder Laser? Ich würde aus eigener Erfahrung optisch sagen, lässt sich aber nicht pauschal beantworten. Und zu deiner Frage ob du besser spielst, wenn du ordentlich Geld für ne Maus/ ein Pad hinblätterst: Es macht sehr viel Unterschied, man zielt präziser, der Tisch ist dafür einfach zu glatt und die Maus liegt wesentlich besser in der Hand. Man kann zwar so auch einiges reißen, aber so geht echt mehr. Wenn ich noch einen Link für Mauseinstellungen finde schick ich ihn dir, da wird dann noch beschrieben, wie man seine Maus perfekt einrichtet (DPI, Windows-Beschleunigung weg, Polling-Rate, ...). 

lg, crae


----------



## z4x (11. Juli 2014)

Naja die Logitech Mäuse sind it echt zu teuer, soviel wollt ich nicht unbedingt ausgeben.....

Also ich denke ich muss mich nun zwischen folgenden drei Mäusen entscheiden, da sie mir am meisten zusagen: 

Razer deathadder 

http://www.alternate.de/Razer/DeathAdder-2013-Maus/html/product/1046116?

Roccat kone XTD 

http://www.alternate.de/Roccat/Kone-XTD-Max-Customization-Gaming-Mouse-Maus/html/product/1035341?

Steelseries Rival


http://www.alternate.de/SteelSeries/Rival-Optical-Mouse-Maus/html/product/1102790?

bei mauspads entweder das Qck oder das von dir vorgeschlagene von roccat (obwohl das doch auch aus Stoff ist steht jedenfalls auf alternate? Oder meinst du ähnlich wie Plastik? Ich würde eher klatter bevorzugen...)

Ich denke ich werde dann einfach zum alternate fahren und da mal ausprobieren welche mir besser in der Hand liegt... Meine momentane Maus ist relativ groß glaub ich.....


----------



## Teutonnen (11. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Die G500s kannst du für Shooter sowieso knicken, wenn du ambitioniert dabei bist - die hat nen Avago 9800 drin (und damit zwingend positive Beschleunigung). Wenn schon, dann die G400s oder gleich die G502.
Logitech G400s Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-003425) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die hat den besseren S3095 drin.
http://geizhals.de/logitech-g502-proteus-core-gaming-mouse-910-004075-910-004076-a1098847.html
Die hat nen neuentwickelten Sensor drin. Hat bei den meisten Tests hervorragend abgeschnitten und wurde deshalb ne Weile lang ziemlich gehypt.

Die g400s bekommst du mit 40€ auch sehr günstig.


----------



## fr3w (11. Juli 2014)

Ich wäre auch für die g400s. Tolle Maus für den Preis.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (12. Juli 2014)

Was sich noch zu den Zowies sagen lässt: (imho die einzigen Mäuse mit denen ich mich auskenneXD. Bei den Portfolios aber kein Wunder. ) 

Optischer Sensor mit neuartiger Linse. (Eigentlich nur eine veränderung des Winkels. Das hört sich aber nicht so toll an.)  Dadurch nur 1,5mm. Liftoff Distanz. 

Kein Treiber. Ob man das als Plus oder Minuspunkt sieht ist jedem selbst überlassen. (Für mich ist das das KO Kriterium schlechthin.) 

Erwachsene Mausform, meistens drei DPI Stufen (~450 ~1150 ~2200) also low/midsense. (Großes Pad wie z.B. QCK benötigt)


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Bei der FK1 kann man über den Knopf auf der Unterseite diese Werte hier einstellen:
400 / 800 / 1600 / 3200 CPI.
ZOWIE GEAR :: Strive For Perfection

Bei CS spielst du in der Regel sowieso auf 400-800, passt also perfekt.


----------



## crae (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Glaube 400 bei 720p und 800 auf FHD, sonst beschleunigt das soweit ich weiß auch irgendwie. Polling Rate natürlich auf 500 oder 1000hz, wenns geht und Windows auf 6/11 und Beschleunigung raus. Das die 500s so ne interne Beschleunigung hat wusste ich gar nicht. 

Mhh verdammt das Roccat ist wirklich auch aus Stoff wie mir scheint, aber die haben gute Plastikpads. Mit einem spielt auch ein Kumpel von mir, aber da fällt mir gerade der Name nicht ein (von dem Pad, nicht von dem Kumpel^^), muss mal nachfragen. Aber mit dem qck machste nix falsch. 
Also qck und eine von den Mäuse, die du verlinkt hast - dann läuft. Welche es wird kannste ja testen. 

mfg, crae


----------



## z4x (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Also ich bin nun am überlegen mir doch sogar die logitech g502 zu holen, ein freund von mir ist von der auch ziemlich begeistert... 
Nur das einzige was mich da stört wenn ich sie mir so auf den Bildern anschaue sind die ganzen Tasten, bzw könnten die mich bei spielen stören? Weil die sieht halt so vollgepackt aus.... 


Sonst würde ich mir dann die G400s holen, für den Preis wenn sie so gut ist kann man nichts sagen... 

nur bei dem Qck mauspad, das ist ja jetzt aus stoff, aber das ist ja nicht zu vergleichen mir einer Billig Mausunterlage von dell für böro mäuse?

Weil ich hatte mal so eine von Dell die halt auch aus stoff war, auch nur sehr klein, und die hat mich da eher behindert... Aber ich denke die Qck hat wohl anderen stoff? 
Das Pad ist auch nach einer weile kaputt gegangen, also ränder haben sich gelöst etc.


----------



## silent-hunter000 (12. Juli 2014)

Das qck ist zumindest bei meiner zowie ec2 evo hammer und es macht einen riesen Unterschied zu meinem altem Billigpad. 
Würde allerdings empfehlen nachzumessen, denn es ist ordentlich groß.
Dies macht aber auch Sinn, wenn du mit 800dpi spielst.

Außerdem riecht es die ersten beiden Tage etwas nach chemie. 
Die "Mass" Version riecht bei mir sogar heute noch ein bisschen.


----------



## criss vaughn (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Ich hatte die Ur-Deathadder von 02/2008 - 11/2013, danach die neue Version und kann sie wirklich nur empfehlen. Die XTD habe ich zufällig bekommen und nun wechsle ich zwischen beiden hin und her und kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden  
Die QcK-Pads sind sehr verträglich, preisgünstig und bieten eine gute Leistung, allerdings solltest du aufpassen: Bei sehr empfindlichen Sensoren mit hohen Abtastraten können sich Fussel der Stoffpads am Sensorrand absetzen und die Bewegungen beträchtlich behindern. Deswegen sollte man - je nach Nutzung - das Pad nach 12 - 24 Monaten tauschen.

VG,
criss


----------



## z4x (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

ach  ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden.... Ich finde die razer deathadder eigentlich zeimlich nice, aber die von logitech 400s (die g502 ist mir dann doch zu teuer (die XTD dann doch auch)) auch. Außerdem ist die von Logitech günstiger.... vom aussehen gefällt mir die deathadder besser, aber logitech soll von der verarbeitung besser sein?..
Ich tendiere eher zur logitech g400s, ich denke ich werde die mir nun bestellen falls keiner irgendwelche großen einwände hat^^

beim mauspad weiß ich noch nicht ganz ob vll doch plastik.. Was haltet ihr von dem Logitech G440 Hard Gaming Mauspad? das ist zwar 10 euro teurer aber halt aus hardplastik? empfehlenswert für cs?


----------



## Teutonnen (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Mindfactory hat beide, kannst ja bei denen mal anrfen und dann beide bestellen. Hast ja 14 Tage Widerrufsfrist.


----------



## z4x (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

ich fahr jetzt in den alternate und schau mir dann die einfach da beide an (sollten verfügbar sein) und nehm mir dann das mit was mir besser gefällt


----------



## criss vaughn (12. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*



z4x schrieb:


> ich fahr jetzt in den alternate und schau mir dann die einfach da beide an (sollten verfügbar sein) und nehm mir dann das mit was mir besser gefällt


 
Gute Entscheidung


----------



## z4x (16. Juli 2014)

So hab mir die logitech g400s und das erwähnte mauspad von logitech nun gekauft und Ich bin wirklich zufrieden damit... 

Danke für die Tolle beratung


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Maus/mauspad für csgo*

Gute Wahl!


----------

